
This is what happens to your brain when you give up sugar - snadahalli
http://mashable.com/2015/02/18/brain-on-sugar/#1.9ewKkMviq3
======
rurban
Maybe this comes now with new documentaries about sugar in the movies, where
they argue that sugar is an even stronger, more addictive and more dangerous
drug than cocaine. And the US food industries using and suppressing this
knowledge.

* "That Sugar Film" [http://thatsugarfilm.com/](http://thatsugarfilm.com/)

* "The Truth About Sugar" [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1cCXH-XGhI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1cCXH-XGhI)

* "The Secrets of Sugar" [http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/secrets-sugar/](http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/secrets-sugar/)

------
Fjolsvith
No, this is what happens to rat brains when they give up sugar.

